# How often to breed



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

I have Nigerian dwarf does and wanted to know peoples opintions on breeding times. I just kid and do not milk my nigerians. I milk lamanchas, nubians, as well as 1 togg and 1 ober. My big girls i breed once yearly because I am milking and they are producing so much longer. My nigerians I have been breeding to have kids 9 to 12 months after last kidding. I do a very complete health evaluation and they are fed very high quality 2nd cut hay and good 18% grain. Have minerals out free choice. They only get bred if they make the cut. I find that my girls are happier when preg or have a kid at side. Is this crule?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

We usually do what you do. But, we only raise Alpines, and you might want to get a second opinion on that one. :shrug: 

No, I don't think that's cruel. When they act that way, is there other goats in the pasture that have kids??? If so, then they're probably just feeling a little left out.

If they're healthy then they're probably just fine.
You could try giving them a little bit more ration then normal when they are pregnant. I'm sure that you do that already, but if you are worried about them, then you could give them even more then usually.  

Sounds like you are doing a good job. :thumbup: Other than what I told you,what other people tell you here on TGS, and what you think you should do, you will most likely be fine.


Hope this helps!!! :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I breed mine 1x a year. ONly exception is if I bought a doe that kidded off my schedule then I would rebreed her to possibly kid a few months earlier the next go round.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also breed once yearly. All does should get a good break in between kiddings to recondition. You can run their lifespan and body down by breeding repeatedly without breaks.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

^ yup same here once a year. And if I have a doe that I bought bred, and it's an odd date off my schedule I usually wait. Example....I bought a bred doe, and she kidded in Oct. I did not rebreed her. I will wait till next year, and she will(hopefully) be one of the first I breed for around Feb. the next year.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I Don't know about your breed. I raise commercial meat goats, mostly Savanna crosses. I try to have my goats kid every 8-9 months regardless of the season. I especially like November and July kiddings for market reasons. The only exception is if one should fall out of condition for some reason, then she won't breed back anyway. I figure it like this 5 months gestation broken down into stages, 60 - 90 days lactation, wean re-breed first cycle. An empty doe doesn't pay the bills and is more productive when she is kept bred, not only will she have more litters she will have more kids per litter. Big singles come when I miss the first cycle after weaning or wait to breed till the latter part of the natural rut. Trips and quads come more frequently when a Doe is bred the first cycle either after weaning or the first cycle of the natural breeding cycle. What I think is the hardest on my Does is the lactation stage I don't think the being bred is as tough on them and doesn't take the life out of them as does milking. Its all about condition and if my goats can maintain a 3 or better score throughout. Probably the worst thing I can do is let a Doe skip a kidding and become over conditioned before breeding her. 
But then again I raise meat goats for a living and am only stating what works for me and my herd you may have totally different results, it takes time to learn a goat or a breed and what it is capable of. Some breeds are more suitable to aggressive and intense management styles than others.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Breeding once a year is perfect no matter what breed! Even though these are animals you have to think about what the bodies go through. Its very tough on them if they dont have a break!

If I have an off doe I most likely wait until the next season to get her on track unless her babies were bottlefed and she is in really good health


----------



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

Well thank you very much for everyone's opinion. I will look more into eveything. As it stands now i wont breed soonee than 10 montha apart. I feel thats decent and gives me time to move when i kid some.


----------



## dasug (May 9, 2018)

Is


goathideaway said:


> Well


----------



## dasug (May 9, 2018)

Is it ok to skip a breeding year? Safe for doe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It is fine to skip a year.


----------

